# Lighting again....



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello there :rapture:

I have a question, I just can't find the answer anywhere.... :crazy:
I am a beginner... 

I have a 55 g tank, hardly any plants yet, but i am really interested in them...
I have a Nova Extreme T-5 Fixtures w/Lunar Lights 
2x Slimpaq 460nm Actinic and 2x 10000°K T-5 HO lamps
4x39W+ 156W
NOW the question:
Do I need to have all the 4 (2 10000K + THE 2 actinic as well) lights on for 10 hours a day? Actinic is not the best as I read, but the two 10000K (2x39=78W) won't be enough, will it?
I don't have the money right now for a new fixture, so I'd like to know if I can use my light for plants or I should forget it...

Thank you very much for answering 
Maria


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Maria, I am not familiar with that particular fixture, but you're right that the actinics will not do you any good. Just swap out the actinic bulbs for some other bulbs anywhere in the 5500K - 10,000K range and you'll be fine. If you run all 4 bulbs, I'd keep the photoperiod to around 8 hours and see how it goes. Ideally, I would go with about 120W to start the tank with. Just remember to plant heavily right from the beginning, preferably with fast growing stem plants. HTH.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

You won't need a new fixture at all! Just replace the actinics. I think you can get them cheap online.


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you guys, good news
Now I just have to find the bulb that goes with my fixture.

Does the color matter? I saw you guys talking about blue/white/red.... #-o



This is the fixture:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+12772&pcatid=12772

And they sell replacement bulbs...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3578+13821

With shipping 2 bulbs are over 50 bucks...
Oh well, still cheaper than a new fixture

Thanks you guys

Maria


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

One more question: 

Could you please recommend a light bulb that I should get, and a source where I can get it? I was thinking about Home Depot but what they have as a ‘plant and aquarium’ bulb from Phillips is only 2750K… Should I buy them at Petco or Petsmart for $19? And witch ones would be good? (I don’t really know the difference between the bulbs…)
I have 78W so I need at least 40 more watts for my 55g…

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out www.ahsupply.com - imo the best reflectors on the market, and a great guy to deal with. Kim will happily answer any questions you have about his products.


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Unfortunately the link is not working (neither today nor yesterday...)

What do you think about this lightbulb?

https://2693887399.monstercommercesites.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1432&strVarSel=&strCompare=

2 bulbs would be 40 dollars, but I don't know nothing about the brand.

Also, would these be good with my current fixture and the 2 10000K bulbs?

Thanks for looking again


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

Be Sure what ever bulbs you get that they are T5, Otherwise the lager T6-T12 Bulbs wont fit in your fixture. Anthics IMO are not good for plants, and they are to blue. (I did try it, BTW) I personaly like the Geiseman T5 bulbs 6000k mid day (Thanks Travis). You can find them on line for around 20 bucks. Or see if your LFS Can order them for you. They Are very Good And Bright. I have 1 10000 K Current and 1 6000k Geiesman in my 24" fixture and really like it. I am getting the 48" nova extreme like you for my 55 as well. Hope that helps,

Curt


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Curt,

Thanks for the reply.
You meant actinic, right? Well, I have 2 of those and those are the ones I would like to replace.

But I didn't know that you cant put T8 or T10 into a T5 fixture....  I thought it is just the diameter of the bulb.... and the ballast is the same...

I am still thinking about these 36" (HO,T5) Planta 6,500K 39W- Aqua Medic 
https://2693887399.monstercommercesites.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1432&strVarSel=&strCompare= bulbs and I would really appreciate it if someone could just reasure that this is a good pick I don't want to go high tech, just would like to be able to grow the plants (low and medium light)

With these I would have 2.5 WPG

Thanks again guys

Also... is this a trusted retailer?

Bert, the link is still not good 

Maria


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

bump 

Anybody has experience with this brand?

I am still thinking about these 36" (HO,T5) Planta 6,500K 39W- Aqua Medic 
https://2693887399.monstercommercesi...l=&strCompare= bulbs and I would really appreciate it if someone could just reasure that this is a good pick I don't want to go high tech, just would like to be able to grow the plants (low and medium light)

Please
Bert, the website is still not good


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can get T5 HO bulbs by GE for probably $12 each at any online lightbulb retailer.
Just make sure they are above 5000k.

www.bulbman.com is one, here is what I found there.

http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=4364_5045_5085&products_id=10039

There are other options out there, but this will be about your price.
The bulbs should last you for close to 18 months, so not like you have to replace them all the time.


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you for your answer  Especially because they are local, so tomorrow I'll go and check out the store  If they don't have it on stock, I can order it online

I really appreciate your help 

Thanks again

Maria


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

My pleasure, hope it all works out.
When you get set up with plants, post some pics for us.


----------

